# easter leg of lamb



## yount (Apr 2, 2010)

Gonna do a leg of lamb for Easter to go with our ham any ideas are appreciated marinates rubs etc thanks


----------



## ronp (Apr 2, 2010)

Garlic, salt and pepper, and if you like rosemery. Take off at 135' for rare. Use a drip pan below with some aujus and if you need to bring it up a bit rewarm it in  the aujus. Once overcooked you can't change that.

Most folks like it rare though.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost used this recipe when i did a leg of lamb recently.
Gonna give it a try next time, plus the salad sounds like it would be great together.

http://www.garlicfestival.com/recipe...babygreens.php


----------



## yount (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks guys i ended using garlic,salt pepper,italian seasoning and some evo marinated it for 24 hrs and smoked with some maple and a hint of cherry.wow i think this was my best smoke yet.the family loved it church ran a littl long so it went to 146 but tender flavorful with the right hint of smoke and spice took ronp advice and but a tray to catch dripping and aujus and it was enjoyed for breakfast right after church thanks again


----------



## yount (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is a pic it does not do this piece of meat justice it was taken with a cell phone before it was devoured.


----------

